# Proteccion contra corto circuito.



## antonio perez

hola amigos, tengo que alimentar 5 dispositivos de 12 volts cada uno pero tengo que poner una proteccion por si existiera un corto circuito en uno de ellos. ¿alguien tiene un diagrama para proteccion contra corto circuito sencillo  para una fuente de 12 volts. a 5 amp.

saludos
gracias.


----------



## francisco garcia

Esta es una idea un tanto complicada pero es muy buena!
pon a la salida positiva de tu fuente en serie una resistencia pequeña puede ser de 0,1 ohms (que disipe 5A x Voltaje salida max = potencia max) y de ambos extremos de la resistencia haces una toma hacia un Am-op y lo configuras como amplificador diferencial (debes saber como funciona un amplificador operacional diferencial) en la salida del amplificador ya tienes un voltaje que representa tu corriente de salida de la fuente puedes compararla (a traves de un comparador) con el valor de voltaje (puedes usar potenciometro) que para ti segun tus calculos representan los 5 A en voltios y a la salida del comparador conectas un optoacoplador LED-TRIAC del lado del triac un rele (la bobina) en serie, de esta forma cuando se detectan los 5A se dispara el triac y activa la bobina del rele y se mantendra asi hasta q cortes la corriente del triac para ello colocas un pulsador normalmente cerrado en serie con la bobina del rele y el triac y de esta manera desactivas el rele con un pulsador!!  clar lo mas importante es que la salida de tu fuente pase a traves del rele es decir de los pines normalmente conectados de tu rele.


----------



## xxxlepexxx

Suena bien tu circuito francisco, pero podrias publicar el circuito esquematico para no perderme.

Gracias


----------



## Nilfred

francisco garcia dijo:
			
		

> en la salida del amplificador ya tienes un voltaje que representa tu corriente de salida de la fuente puedes compararla (a traves de un comparador) con el valor de voltaje (puedes usar potenciometro) que para ti segun tus calculos representan los 5 A en voltios


Lo que no me convence es que al estar en corto el voltaje (tension) de salida es 0v y necesito otra fuente de donde obtener el voltaje (tensión) de comparación.


----------



## francisco garcia

Es cierto Nilfred, debes tener otra fuente! pero de tu propio puente rectificador puedes tomarla simplemente usas otro capacitor para que el volaje no caiga mucho cuando este en corto  y pones un regulador (7812) del que tomaras la comparacion y con el que alimentaras al comparador, pero es mas seguro si usas otro trasnformador de baja corriente , un puente rectificador un condensador y el 7812 (recuerda una tierra comun)


----------



## Apollo

Hola a todos:

No necesitas otra fuente, se puede lograr con la misma, sólo necesitas separar la fuente de las 5 salidas que vas a alimentar, y poner un relevador para desconectar las salidas si en alguna de ellas se presentara un cortocircuito.

De esta manera tu fuente principal siempre está encendida y puede darte el voltaje para el circuto de control.

Si quieres proteger las salidas independientemente, necesitas 5 sensores y 5 relevadores, todo depende de cómo quieras proteger el circuito.

Tengo tres fuentes protejidas por circuitos diferentes, una utiliza un opto-acoplador, la otra un transistor sencillo, y la tercera (que es un poco más completa) utiliza el opto-acoplador y un timer que reconecta el circuito después de 10 segundos, con un led que parpadea cuando hay una salida en corto. 
El diagrama que les dejo es el más sencillo, pero les dará una buena idea de cómo desarrollarlo según sus necesidades.

El funcionamiento es muy sencillo, al conectar tu fuente no tienes voltaje de salida, accionas el pulsador y este envía voltaje e la base del transistor, encendiendo el relevador y enviando los 12V a la salida, al soltar el pulsador, el circuito de mantiene encendido debido a la resistencia conectada desde la salida hacia la base del transistor.
Al haber un corto, se corta el voltaje de base y se apaga el relevador, para encenderlo de nuevo, acciona el pulsador, si persistiera el corto en la salida, al reactivar el circuito con el pulsador y soltarlo, dependiendo del valor de R1 el relevador puede no activarse o desactivarse de inmediato.

Espero y les sirva la información.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## thelscIVRF

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y a partir del diagrama de apolo me pregunto 
¿Se puede proteger la salida de una fuente que da 50 volts? tambien dispongo de otra fuente que da 12volt y habia pensado en hacer el circuito tal y como esta con la fuente de 12 volt y canbiar los cables que van al relé por los de 50 volts pero creo que no va a funcionar porque el circuito no sabria cuando hay un corto en la linea de 50 volts 


Por favor ayuda!!!!

Me llamo victor para que me llameis por el nombre ya k mi nombre de usuario es raro


----------



## gabrielg

Hola Victor

Podrias utilizar el mismo circuito que propone Apolo, solo deberás cambiar el relé por uno de mayor tensión de bobina y una resisncia en serie (puedes encontrar de 24Vcc) o emplear el mismo relé (12Vcc) y agregar en serie con la bobina una resistencia para que caiga el resto de la tensión.

Cuidado con los 50 V, que si bien no son tan peligrosos, puedes recibir un pequeño shock.

Con unos pocos cambios se podria utilizar para corriente alterna.  

FTE1.jpg[/img]

Saludos


----------



## anko

esta muy bueno el cicuito, pero em gustaria saver dependiendo del voltaje de la fuente la seleccion del transistor

salu2


----------



## gabrielg

Hola anko (asusta tu avatar)

El transistor debe elegirse en funcion de la tensión de alimentación (obviamente). Para los 50 V que necesitas, deberías seleccionar un transistor cuya tensión Colector-Emisor sea un poco mayor a 50 V. La corriente dependerá del relé, pero uno de 300 a 500 mA, será suficiente.

Saludos


----------



## gabrielg

Hola anko

Tengo otro circuito para ti. Este no emplea transistor, solamente un relé. La tensión del mismo no tiene mucha importancia.

Para tu caso, deberías conseguir un rele de 24 Vcc, la resistencia R1 deberá tener el mismo valor que la bobina del rele, de esa manera caera en ambos elementos la misma tensión, es decir: 24 + 24 = 48 V, mas o menos los 50 Vcc que tienes.

El diodo es para evitar que cuando Arranque el sistema, la corriente de carga no pase por el pulsador. De esta manera el pulsador puede ser del tipo miniatura.

Espero te sirva. Saludos


----------



## pepechip

hola

Otra forma de limitar la corriente seria utilizando un tiristor.

Según el valor de R1 conseguireis  variar la corriente a la que actua el rele.


----------



## salo

hola, mi nombre es salomon, me pareció muy bien el circuito que mostraron. estoy haciendo un proyecto de proteccion por relevadores, y necesito un circuito de proteccion pero para una fuente de c.a. puede alguien ayudarme por favor.


----------



## DJ DRACO

desde la fuente c.a., sacas un ramal y lo rectificas y de ahi haces tu circuito igual al q postearon.

y al rele le conectas la salida pero de corriente alterna.


no se si me explique bien. espero me hayas entendido.

el circuito de proteccion , no necesariamente va con el mismo voltaje ni el mismo tipo de energia electrica que el circuito a proteger.

saludos.


----------



## salo

Mao menos, pero cual de los tres circuitos que han mostrado me recomiendas usar?


----------



## DJ DRACO

el de gabrielq se ve lindo.


----------



## rascueso

Hola gente del foro.. les hago una preguntita.. puedo usar alguno de estos circuitos para conectarlo al motor del levanta vidro del auto para q cuando llegue al final del reccorrido corte la alimentacion del motor?


----------



## walterms

Hola a todos, queria preguntar a apolo si es posible q me mostrara los otros dos circuitos es q necesito hacer una fuente y me gustaria ver sus esquemas


----------



## pibe_tigre

se puede omitir ese pulsador para no andar apretando el mismo a cada rato que se produzca un corto?


----------



## unleased!

pibe_tigre dijo:
			
		

> se puede omitir ese pulsador para no andar apretando el mismo a cada rato que se produzca un corto?


  y entonces como lo reseteas?


----------



## Nilfred

Con un temporizador (555) y un LED que indique el estado de cortocircuito, pero no es normal tener un cortocircuito a cada rato... Tenes que solucionar el corto y una vez solucionado apretar reset.
En el caso de las fuentes de PC hay que desenchufar para salir de la protección de cortocircuito (SCP).


----------



## Fortivo

rascueso dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente del foro.. les hago una preguntita.. puedo usar alguno de estos circuitos para conectarlo al motor del levanta vidro del auto para q cuando llegue al final del reccorrido corte la alimentacion del motor?



hola amigo, si por ejemplo sirve, lo que debes es remplazar ese pulsador por tu pulsador manual de los cristales 

un saludo.


----------



## chispazo

Hola a todos, soy aficionado a la electronica, primero por hobby y luego me sirvió para el trabajo. 
El caso es que la empresa compró una maquina (extrusora) que vino con un tablerito casero (control de pirometros por triac (bta41-600b top3), montado en pequeño circuito impreso, con opto moc 3041 + algunas resistencias y un led. Si es necesario lo dibujo y lo envio al foro). El mencionado circuito trabaja con 220v.  y hasta una potencia de 20 amperes (el triac soporta 40). Se encarga de conectar y desconectar las resistencias de calefacción cuando se lo ordena el opto. Sucedió que una de las resistencias hizo corto circuito y voló el triac junto con toda la placa y los restantes componentes.
Qué hacer es la consulta, puedo proteger el triac contra cortos circuitos con algo similar a lo diseñado en esta página, de ser asi, que valores usaría en los componentes y que variaciones contendría el circuito. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Chispazo, bienvenido al foro.

¿Un fusible de la capacidad adecuada no te sirve para hacer lo que pedís?
Lo ponés entre la resistencia calefactora y el triac...

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

Te iba a decir casi lo mismo: Una llave termomagnética de 25A en serie con el triac.


----------



## chispazo

Hola, gracias por las respuestas, tengo conocimiento de fusibles de 10 ms. es lo que se podria usar.
La llave termomagnetica, no se, si tiene la velocidad necesaria. Si la tubiese, necesitaria 10 llaves, no conozco el precio, tengo que averiguar. Veia como mas conveniente, practico y menos oneroso en el tiempo, el circuito de proteccion (¿funcionando en los valores correctos es eterno?). No es que suceda un corto circuito todos los dias... pero suceden por fatiga de materiales o no reemplazar resistecias cuando cumplen la vida util. Cualquier ayuda o consejo para la mejor y mas practica solucion es bienvenido. Saludos y gracias por su valioso tiempo.


----------



## Chico3001

Un comentario que no se si sea correcto .... pero alli les va

Hasta donde tengo entendido un Fusible, Llave termomagnetica, o circuito "protector de cortos" en realidad NO PROTEGEN DE CORTOS, lo que hacen es desconectar la fuente de algun modo para evitar un incendio electrico o daños mas graves que pueden seguir quemando cosas

Veanlo de este modo, un corto se propaga (casi) a la velocidad de la luz... asi que electronicamente hablando es imposible detenerlo, incluso hasta los fusibles requieren de cierto tiempo de calentamiento para poder fundirse y separar la carga, para entonces el problema ya ocurrio.. solo estamos evitando hacerlo mas grande

Que alguien me corrija si estoy mal  es bueno saber ese tipo de cosas...


----------



## chispazo

Ok. Gracias por la respuesta. Pero hay muchos circuitos de proteccion para diversos sistemas electronicos, por ej. los que protegen los variadores de velocidad para motores, cuando el motor no puede empezar a girar por una carga excesiva, mantienen la tension en un nivel que no provoque daños, hasta que empiece a girar el motor. No me preguntes por el diseño y el costo de estos circuitos, solo se que cumplen la funcion para la que fueron creados. Saludos.


----------



## chispazo

Escribi de mas... creo que el control del variador lo hace con un microprocesador, nunca se justificaria el uso de un microprocesador para proteger un misero triac, saludos.


----------



## Chico3001

chispazo dijo:
			
		

> Escribi de mas... creo que el control del variador lo hace con un microprocesador, nunca se justificaria el uso de un microprocesador para proteger un misero triac, saludos.



Efectivamente, el circuito es demasiado complejo para un TRIAC, pero aun asi la idea que expones es interesante.... ya que se puede hacer un circuito de monitoreo que revise el funcionamiento de el equipo completo, si por alguna razon el equipo comienza a exigir mas corriente o voltaje que lo programado se puede encender una luz de advertencia que indique al operador que algo anda mal y debe revisar el funcionamiento 

Para un TRIAC es mucho, pero un circuito asi ahorraria muchos gastos a una fabrica por paros de linea, y mantenimientos correctivos...., aun asi no protegera de cortos, pero la mayoria de las veces un corto viene precedido por un mal funcionamiento gradual del dispositivo a lo largo de un periodo de tiempo largo que se puede monitorear de esta manera....


----------



## chispazo

Gracias por la respuesta. La idea es que abra el circuito del triac y la resistencia, encienda una luz de alarma (con el mismo triac del circuito de monitoreo y corte, se supone que es tan rapido como el triac de encendido/apagado), esto es aviso fehaciente de que el vivo se conectó a tierra. Solo resta cortar la tensión manualmente y reemplazar la resistencia que cumplio su vida util. El proyecto tiene que monitorear solo el corrimiento de 1 ó 2 amperes, porque el consumo es siempre el mismo, no hay variaciones, a no ser que haya una falla. Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Algo muy simple se me ocurre...

R1 es la calefactora, el fusible será de la corriente necesaria, R2 la calcularás de acuerdo a tus voltajes y la fuente de alterna que puse ahí... te imaginarás dónde va el triac.

Si la calefactora entra en corto, vuela el fusible y se enciende el LED. Si la calefactora se cortara y quedara abierta, sería fácil darse cuenta de que no está funcioando, por más que el LED no se encendería.
No es muy tecnológica la solución, pero me parece adecuada. Ojalá te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## chispazo

Gracias! Puedo hacer un test, provocaría un corto para probar. Estaria invirtiendo unos u$s10, y quedaria claro quien es mas rapido.
Si lo quemás, aprendés.
Si no lo quemás, no aprendés.
Prefiero aprender sin quemarlo!
Saludos!


----------



## rascueso

Fortivo mil gracias por tu respuesta recien hoy vi el msj.


----------



## Gunsnronny

Hola de nuevo, queria buscar en los apuntes pero ni se por donde empezar y me digne a buscar por internet y me consegui con algo parecido y muy bueno....

bueno haciendo algunas modificaciones estara bien, si consigo algo mas y mejor se los comunico pero ese cumpliria con lo que se quiere.


----------



## z8mx

Gunsnronny dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo, queria buscar en los apuntes pero ni se por donde empezar y me digne a buscar por internet y me consegui con algo parecido y muy bueno....
> 
> bueno haciendo algunas modificaciones estara bien, si consigo algo mas y mejor se los comunico pero ese cumpliria con lo que se quiere.




Este es mas bien para proteccion por sobrevoltaje aunque dudo que funcione o si alguien ya lo armo y jalo avisen jejeje


----------



## fer_jazz

Hola a todos en el foro, solicito un poco de su ayuda respecto al diseño de una fuente con proteccion de corto circuito por relee la idea es que al corto circuitar la salida de la fuente active un relee el cual desconecta la linea positiva, mi idea era hacerla con un transistor 2n2222 y cuando hiciera el corto se polarizara un transistor el cual activara el relee desactivando el positivo pero se me esta dificultando la conexion asi que si alguien tiene una idea que me heche una mano.
Gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Un rele no es lo suficientemente rapido para desconectar la alimentacion del cortocircuito. Deberias de pensar en un transistor de paso y cortarle la base con otro que este leyendo la corriente que pasa por la salida. Es mas, este es como una proteccion contra sobrecorrientes tambien.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Fogonazo

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Un rele no es lo suficientemente rapido para desconectar la alimentacion del cortocircuito......


Ademas ese tema ya esta en el foro.


----------



## HECTRONICS

Seguramente tu idea fucionara en algunos casos. JUAN JOSE hace una buena propuesta con transistor. Esto anda muy bien cuando tenes que protejer rapido o muy rapido. 

Hay una alternativa que ofrece la firma Tyco. Se denominan POLYSWITCHs, basicamente es un fusible (electronico) reseteable.

Tienen como pro que son muy comodos y economicos. Como contra, es que no son tan rapidos.

Tendras que valorar que es lo que vas a proteger. Por ejemplo, si vas a proteger un motor / transformador / un cargador de baterias...yo los he usado y va perfecto.

Te dejo un link de referencia donde podes seleccionar el que mas te convenga :
http://pt.rs-online.com/web/search/...method=retrieveTfg&Ne=4294958129&N=4294954500

Me quede pensando donde habia leido la teoria de los POLISWITCHs....

Aqui va el link

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&s...dfhrB1a57lqY6m2NQ&sig2=ucLuRHZyaPpVrO5XK9nWdA


Suerte


----------



## fer_jazz

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, ¿Juan Jose podrias poner algun diagrama de como seria el circuito que propones para poder analizarlo?


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. esta es una idea. Hay que mejorarla y adaptarla a las necesidades de cada fuente y componentes utilizados.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Fogonazo

fer_jazz dijo:


> Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, ¿Juan Jose podrias poner algun diagrama de como seria el circuito que propones para poder analizarlo?


Leíste esto: 


Fogonazo dijo:


> Además *ese tema ya esta en el foro*.



Utiliza el buscador


----------



## fer_jazz

Me disculpo compañero Fogonazo, se que hay temas de proteccion contra corto circuito pero yo buscaba uno con rele debido a que cuando estudié electronica las fuentes de el laboratorio activaban un rele al hacer un corto y eso era lo que buscaba.


----------



## Fogonazo

fer_jazz dijo:


> Me disculpo compañero Fogonazo, se que hay temas de proteccion contra corto circuito pero yo buscaba uno con rele debido a que cuando estudié electronica las fuentes de el laboratorio activaban un rele al hacer un corto y eso era lo que buscaba.


Existe un post sobre como proteger una fuente mediante un relee, creo que el post lo inició el colega "Dano" y en ese post figura el esquema (O mas de uno)


----------



## fer_jazz

Ok te agradezco la información.


----------



## DeViLmOnO

hola como estan todos aca por el foro. espero me puedan ayudar con este problemilla.  encontre este diagrama de una fuente de alimentacion que me gusto lo unico que me esta deteniendo es que quiero que tenga proteccion contra corto circuito como le puedo hacer que tendria que agregar al esque ma para que quede protegida. ahi va adjunto el esquema para que lo revisen y me den sus sugerencias y ps igual si les gusta armenla !


----------



## Fogonazo

Si miras en el foro encontrarás mas y mejores fuentes con corte por sobre-consumo incluido

Aqui tienes un fusible electrónico como para protección de tu fuente:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/132025/


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-3097/#post117920
tienes otra opción.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## JimmyKarson

Se suele montar el diodo en paralelo con la bobina de accionamiento del relé, para que la bobina se descargue a través de él cuando se produce la desconexión.


----------



## treblo

Hola queria saber sobre el primer circuito que posteo apollo....como se pude saber a que carga corta la fuente...?
y entre que valores tengo que variar r1 para poder cambiar la cantidad de corriente que pueda tener a la salida.....supongo que el valor de corriente dependera de la tension de la fuente asiq ue tomemos como ejemplo una fuente de 12 V

muchas gracias


----------



## guerreroz17

Hola Gunsnronny, he montado el circuito que pones y funciona. Pero mi problema es que quiero proteger un fuente regulada que la empleo para mover un motor de cc y que su velocidad varía con la regulacion; por ello cuando el motor va a baja velocidad no le llegan los 12 voltios necesarios para activar la bobina del relé, así si se produce un corto a la salida no se acciona el relé y no funciona el sistema.
Concretamente utilizo el regulador para mover los trenes de una maqueta ferroviaria.
Podrías decirme como puedo sustituir el relé mecánico por otro dispositivo que sí
actue frente a un corto circuito,que se origine a cualquier tensión de salida del regulador. Por ejemplo al descarrilar una máquina ella misma puede poner las vias en corto.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

guerreroz17 dijo:


> Hola Gunsnronny, he montado el circuito que pones y funciona. Pero mi problema es que quiero proteger un fuente regulada que la empleo para mover un motor de cc y que su velocidad varía con la regulacion; por ello........


Hay mas de un post sobre limitación de consumo y más de una forma de realizarlo.

¿ Como es la regulación en tu fuente ?


Edit.
Mira este link:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/problemas-al-controlar-motor-dc-33739/


----------



## guerreroz17

La fuente es regulada de 1 a 18 voltios y para 5 amp. Es por pulsos y la salida la da a traves de un transistor Darlington (Tip 120). Me gustaría poder subir el circuito para ver si a partir de ahí me puedes ayuda, pero no se como hacerlo (lo tengo en una carpeta en mi escritorio del ordenador). Como he comentado antes el protector con tiristor y relé funciona bien pero sólo a partir de los 12 voltios necesarios para activar el relé.
Gracias por contestar.


----------



## banano

Gerreroz17 la cosa es bien sencilla alimenta el circuito con la salida de accesorios del transformador y si no tiene, pues directamente desde antes del regulador


----------



## broko

bueno chiquillos, estube mirando esta seccion, le cuestion que estoy haciendo una funete de poder de 14,5 voltios dc con 320 amperes, alguien me puede ayudar con la proteccion para estos circuitos?? el circuito que publico Gunsnronny?? que tal anda?? bueno se que tendria que reemplazar o poner varios reeles automotrices para que aguante esta cantidad de amperaje, saludos


----------



## Naders150

Y tu que vas a mover con 320amp.......................... son casi 5000w jummm


----------



## broko

si es harto en verdad, ya cotice los transformadores y los diodos rectificadores con su respectivo filtro ..es harto...es una aplicacion que reemplaze baterias de auto


----------



## Fogonazo

broko dijo:


> bueno chiquillos, estube mirando esta seccion, le cuestion que estoy haciendo una funete de poder de 14,5 voltios dc con 320 amperes, alguien me puede ayudar con la proteccion para estos circuitos?? el circuito que publico Gunsnronny?? que tal anda?? bueno se que tendria que reemplazar o *poner varios reeles automotrices para que aguante esta cantidad de amperaje*, saludos



O poner un solo relee (Y NO tan grande) que actúe sobre el primario de tu transformador.



broko dijo:


> si es harto en verdad, ya cotice los transformadores y los diodos rectificadores con su respectivo filtro ..es harto...es una aplicacion que reemplaze baterias de auto



¿ Y cual es ?


----------



## broko

buena pregunta, como hacer que ese relee actúe en el primario del transformador cuando se cortocircuitean las salidas filtradas y rectificadas....


----------



## Cacho

Doble contra sencillo a que es una fuente para usar amplis de Car Audio fuera de los autos...

El problema del sistema que proponés Fogo es que los condensadores de filtro van a ser enormes. Cortás el trafo e igual te cocinan lo que sea con lo que les queda ahí almacenado.
Se me ocurre que es mejor usar unos brutos MOSFET como llave para cortar la continua en caso de corto más que buscar por el lado del primario.

Saludos

EDIT (Antes de que alguien lo pregunte): Para controlar los MOSFET usar una fuentecita auxiliar de tensión apropiada.


----------



## jorger

He montado los circuitos de protección con un transistor y un relé.Funcan muy bien pero como hay que resetearlo después de que salte ayer decidí a diseñar yo mismo un cto. de protección en el que no es necesario resetar manualmente (lo hace automáticamente después de que desaparezca el corto).

*EDITADO*
A ver que os parece:
http://img220.imageshack.us/i/proyecto1m.png/

Dejo adjunto el esquema en formato .lvw para los que quieran simularlo en livewire.

Aclaro, SW1 es el pulsador de cortocircuito.

El funcionamiento en principio puede resultar un poco lioso para algunos, pero en realidad es muy sencillo:
Al accionar SW2 la coriente viaja a través del contacto n.c del primer relé.Ahora la base del transistor se polariza y activa el relé, pero como el contacto nc ahora está abierto ya no circula la corriente por la base.¿Qué pasa? el condensador que está en paralelo con la bobina del relé permite que éste se cierre por completo.En ese momento la corriente circula a través del contacto ya cerrado y llega a la base del segundo transitor.Éste excita el relé, haciendoq ue por un lado la base del primer transistor se vuelva a polarizar, dejando excitado el primer relé y por otro lado, permitiendo la salida a través del contacto del segundo relé hacia el receptor que vayamos a colocar.

En caso de cortocircuito, la tensión se hace cero, por lo que ya no circula corriente por las bases de los transistores y los relés se apagan abriendo el circuito.

Cuando cesa el corto, el circuito se resetea solo, los transistores se vuelven a polarizar y con toodo lo de antes ya hay tensión a la salida.

Espero que se haya entendido..
Un saludo!.


----------



## jorger

Hola de nuevo.
Lo he montado y como me suponía en el mensaje anterior (ya editado paar corregir errores del cto.) el primer relé empezaba a oscilar.
Se me ha ocurrido poner un condensador de 47uF en paralelo con la bobina del relé para que en el momento de encendido el condensador aporte algo de energía y se cierre el contacto N.A.
La cosa funciona muy bien y corta la alimentación en caso de cortocircuito.Aún así hay un 'pero':
En el momento de hacer cortocircuito los relés se desactivan, uno de ellos lo hace bien pero el segundo hace un pequeño rebote antes de desactivarse, muy muy breve que se aprecia poco, pero lo suficiente como para provocar una chispa (bastante pequeña) en los contactos.

Aunque la chispa es pequeña me preocupa, porque llegará un momento en que los contactos del relé se estropearán.. 
Es obvio que no va haber cortocircuitos todo el tiempo pero en fin..

Os dejo una foto:
http://img96.imageshack.us/i/cimg0506j.jpg/

Uno de los relés lo tengo destapado proque al principio no sabía si se accionaba (no lo hacía), el culpable era un transitor que estaba abierto.

En el mensaje anterior voy a corregir los errores, aparte de lo del condensador hay una resistencia que sobra.

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel51

Anteriormente ya posteé un fusible electrónico, sin partes móviles.
Si a alguien le interesa, lo tiene aquí: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/corto-circuito-enemigo-invisible-3055-a-54153/

Saludos.


----------



## luisba

hola
yo tambien tengo que solucionar el tema del cortocircuito, pero en este caso en CA a 220V. el problema que tengo es que hay que protegerlo despues de un pia de 16A y que este no llegue a saltar:





yo hice este circuito:




pensando que la caida de tension seria suficiente para apagar el rele(se me ha olvidado el potenciometro en serie con el rele),
pero volvio a saltar el iga de 25A. alguien tiene alguna idea?
PD: el esquema de la 1ª imagen no se puede modificar puesto que es el cuadro de mando y proteccion de la casa, ni tampoco el sitio donde va conectado el aparato protector del coto marcado con una x rodeada
PD2: tampoco he puesto el 2º trafo que resetea el circuito con el pulsador


----------



## luisba

si, podria estar bien, pero si tengo que cambiar el fusible cada vez que hace corto...
Por eso quiero armar un circuito electronico y poder resetearlo
Gracias


----------



## Cacho

¿Soy yo o las imágenes no se ven?

Ahora... Si es CA, ¿qué te parece un TRIAC? (perdón si es que ya lo probaste en una de esas imágenes, pero yo no las veo).

Saludos


----------



## jorger

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Soy yo o las imágenes no se ven?


Yo tampoco las veo..
Creo que se le olvidó subirlas.


----------



## luisba

hola
lo primero pedir disculpas por las imagenes, estas estan mejor:










Respecto a lo del triac, no tenia ni idea de lo que eran, lo averigue en unas luces audiorrítmicas. Me gustaría saber cual es tu propuesta. Muchas gracias por vuestra atencion.


----------



## Cacho

Seguimos iguales Luisba. Las imágenes siguen tan invisibles como estaban.

Por la dirección (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=424&pictureid=3613) asumo que se trata de fotos que pusiste en tu perfil. Si no tenés activada la opción de que tus fotos se les muestren a todos, no las vamos a ver a menos que seamos amigos tuyos.
Adjuntalas al mensaje (Acá tenés cómo hacerlo) y así las podremos ver.

Del TRIAC poco te puedo decir sin saber qué es lo que querés controlar, pero básicamente funcionaría como un dimmer (sólo que conectado como un todo/nada) usando, se me ocurre, un optoDIAC para cortarlo. Ese opto lo controlás con un transistorcito en corte/saturación y el sensor... bueno, se verá qué se puede usar cuando haya un esquema que ver.

Saludos


----------



## luisba

hola 
las imagenes no me deja subirlas, no entiendo porqué. de todas formas os dejo un enlace, si este tampoco funcionara estan en el album "cortocircuito a 220V" en mi perfil








https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=424

Mil perdones por las molestias


----------



## DOSMETROS

No se entiende que es lo que querés hacer , por favor explicalo claramente 

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho

Creo que entendí lo que estás tratando de hacer, pero ese esquema tiene una "fallita" importante, sobre todo en el arranque del asunto. Por lo demás es bastante ingenioso.

Veamos si entiendo: Querés que cuando la corriente que circula por el toma supere cierto límite el relé se abra y corte la alimentación.
Fuera de eso, vamos medio complicados (el esquema que pusiste no va a andar para nada).

¿Qué corrientes habrá de manejar el artilugio este (normalmente), qué corrientes de pico y en qué corriente debe cortarse la alimentación? ¿Hay algún tiempo límete de desconexión? (o sea, qué tan rápido se debe desconectar la alimentación en caso de dispararse el asunto).

¿La lámpara la querés usar como limitadora de corriente?
¿Tenés alguna limitación de espacio? (o de algún otro tipo).

Uy, que ando preguntón... Mejor paro acá.

La otra opción que tenés es poner una llave térmica (o un disyuntor, por eso te decía lo del tiempo de reacción y lo del espacio) dedicada sólo para ese toma.

Saludos


----------



## luisba

hola
no se si me expliqué bien. Lo que yo quiero es que inmediatamente después de que suceda el cortocorciuito a 220V la alimentación se corte. Respecto al espacio no hay problema. En el sitio que pretendo usarlo consumo como máximo 4o5A a 220, es decir unos 900W. La bombilla del esquema la uso para que se encienda cuando corte la corriente. El circuito sé que no funciona porque ya lo probé, pensaba que con la caída de tensión de la red sería suficiente para que se apagara antes que el PIA de 16A. Parece que me he equivocado
Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## Cacho

luisba dijo:


> no se si me expliqué bien. Lo que yo quiero es que inmediatamente después de que suceda el cortocorciuito a 220V la alimentación se corte....En el sitio que pretendo usarlo consumo como máximo 4o5A a 220, es decir unos 900W.


Bueno, cuendo te preguntaba por tiempo quería saber si se trataba de us o ns, pero si te alcanza ocn el tiempo de reacción de un relé, vamos bien.

Tu primer problema va a ser cómo sensar la corriente. Una resistencia de shunt es lo más fácil de implementar y calcular, pero lo que más potencia va a disipar (no debería pasar de 8 o 10W como máximo). Un núcleo con dos bobinados para usar un trafo y colgar la detección del secundario es más comlicado. Vos verás.

Te dejo un circuito poco pulido, pero funcional.



R1 es la famosa resistencia de shunt que te decía y R2 es la carga.
El trafo que está allá arriba es el mismo que tenías vos en tu esquema, así que vamos bien por ahí, sólo que yo en lugar de poner un relé simplemente prendo un LED con el SCR, vos adaptá eso a tus necesidades .
Lo más interesante de pulir ahí es un limitador de tensión en el optoacoplador, que ante un corto el tiempo de respuesta del relé será mucho mayor al que necesita el LED interno para quemarse.

Saludos y comentá qué se te ocurre.


----------



## JASA

pepechip dijo:


> hola
> 
> Otra forma de limitar la corriente seria utilizando un tiristor.
> 
> Según el valor de R1 conseguireis  variar la corriente a la que actua el rele.




Hola mi nombre es Jairo y estoy buscando ayuda para el siguiente caso de proteccion para fuentes o alimentacion.

Como pudiera hacer para verificar el voltaje está correcto y bien si hay corto evidenciarlo
pero a su vez para una fuente de -48v ??



gabrielg dijo:


> Hola Victor
> 
> Podrias utilizar el mismo circuito que propone Apolo, solo deberás cambiar el relé por uno de mayor tensión de bobina y una resisncia en serie (puedes encontrar de 24Vcc) o emplear el mismo relé (12Vcc) y agregar en serie con la bobina una resistencia para que caiga el resto de la tensión.
> 
> Cuidado con los 50 V, que si bien no son tan peligrosos, puedes recibir un pequeño shock.
> 
> Con unos pocos cambios se podria utilizar para corriente alterna.
> 
> FTE1.jpg[/img]
> 
> Saludos





Hola mi nombre es Jairo y estoy buscando ayuda para el siguiente caso de proteccion para fuentes o alimentacion.

Como pudiera hacer para verificar el voltaje está correcto y bien si hay corto evidenciarlo
pero a su vez para una fuente de -48v ??


----------



## zendo

buenas tardes yo resolvi mi problemas del corto circuito con uno que aparece aqui pero aun no se como proteger de corto circuio para un voltaje negativo, yo soy nuevo apenas estoy en bachillerato, si alguien me pudiera decir o tuviera un circuito sencillo se los agradeceria


----------



## DJ23

Hola amigos recién hice una fuente (0-35V/3A) para trabajar en casa y aprendí por las malas que necesitaba una protección, en resumen no tengo un circuito de esto, he visto algunos de los que se han publicado en el foro pero son para fuentes fijas, tampoco tengo un regulador de corriente, recuerden que deben ser circuitos que se puedan acoplar a la salida, pq como dije ya la fuente esta hecha, si me pueden ayudar se los agradezco de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné el circuito a ver que se le puede hacer.

Saludoa !


----------



## DJ23

Claro disculpa es lo que debí hacer primero, recuerda que el zener puede variar su valor, si te sirve de algo. Saludos


----------



## DJ23

Vale este me sirve, es lo que hice después del corto, pero no me muestra cuando lo conecto aun circuito en corte, siempre pensé en un circuito con un relé o uno con led que muestre el corto. He vito algunas fuentes profesionales con estas características  pero es muy difícil hacerle la ingeniería inversa, tengo algunos planos que ya tienen la protección pero no me es fácil conseguir los componentes por eso opto por los transistores. Recuerda lo del regulador de corriente si tienes, de cualquier manera gracias The Master .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

DJ23 dijo:


> Vale este me sirve, es lo que hice después del corto, pero no me muestra cuando lo conecto aun circuito en corte, siempre pensé en un circuito con un relé o uno con led que muestre el corto. He vito algunas fuentes profesionales con estas características  pero es muy difícil hacerle la ingeniería inversa, tengo algunos planos que ya tienen la protección pero no me es fácil conseguir los componentes por eso opto por los transistores. Recuerda lo del regulador de corriente si tienes, de cualquier manera gracias The Master .


Hola Amigo, puedes usar un transistor detector o un comparador, asociado a la R shunt. Puedes manifestar la proteccion de 2 maneras, 1ro. ante un cortocircuito la fuente atenua su salida hasta que este desaparezca. 2do. puedes enclavar el sistema protector de cortos, luego presionando un boton de RESET de reconocimiento de falla reanuda el funcionamiento de la fuente en cuestion.
Pregunto... los diodos editados en el grafico, no aportan proteccion ante cortos.


----------



## DJ23

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, puedes usar un transistor detector o un comparador, asociado a la R shunt. Puedes manifestar la proteccion de 2 maneras, 1ro. ante un cortocircuito la fuente atenua su salida hasta que este desaparezca. 2do. puedes enclavar el sistema protector de cortos, luego presionando un boton de RESET de reconocimiento de falla reanuda el funcionamiento de la fuente en cuestion.
> Pregunto... los diodos editados en el grafico, no aportan proteccion ante cortos.



Si amigo lo de los diodos funciona como protector , pero lo que quiero es ver algunos como los que describí antes,  los que tu comentas me interesan, pero tienes los circuitos?, yo tengo uno con opto-acoplador pero no funciona bien con 3A o 4A tiene un max. de 1.5A te lo adjunto, si tienen alguno como este para esa corriente que necesito y con regulador para esta seria genial.   saludos a todos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

DJ23 dijo:


> Si amigo lo de los diodos funciona como protector , pero lo que quiero es ver algunos como los que describí antes,  los que tu comentas me interesan, pero tienes los circuitos?, yo tengo uno con opto-acoplador pero no funciona bien con 3A o 4A tiene un max. de 1.5A te lo adjunto, si tienen alguno como este para esa corriente que necesito y con regulador para esta seria genial.   saludos a todos


Hola Amigo, el transformador que usas puede aportar 4A?. La R12, esta encargada de disparar al sistema protector debes calcularla para el max. admisible antes de la interrupcion de suministro de la fuente.
PD: Seria bueno y de gran aporte que explicaras brevemente "como funcionan los diodos de proteccion contracortos?" que expones en el circuito editado. Pues nunca he visto algo similar. Gracias.-



			
				The Master dijo:
			
		

> segun dice ahi la corriente la controlas con el pote,es una fuente de corriente constante y proteccion,eso es lo que hace,a mi me sirvio.lo debo de estudiar de nuevo



Hola Amigo, disculpa pero... estas confundiendote, veamos el circuito 1ro. que expones en el post #7 y veamos como funciona. Suponte que cortocircuitamos la salida de la fuente, bien, que sucede?. Q2 no conducira pues deja de tener polarizacion positiva. Luego Q1 queda polarizado directamente sin regulacion de Q2 saturandose segun las resistencias lo permitan R2 y R3, por lo tanto intentara entregar toda la tension hacia la carga!, pero la carga es un cortocircuito!!!!.Por lo tanto R1 tendra graves problemas de temparatura.
El circuito propuesto solo "regula tension" gracias a la red de realimentacion de Q2 y otros componentes asociados a este para obtener el cometido. Espero aclare tus dudas. SAludos.-


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola gente tengo un problemita similar al de algunos de ustedes, pues tengo una fuete Half-Bridg variable y aprendí que los cortos son fatales, el problema es que suministra mucha intensidad hasta 22 A y con transistor no pincha, se arruinan a esa intensidad, lo más que he logrado es con un tic 45 pero no me deja sacar más de 12 A o 13A


----------



## deluxmigue

hola, viendo estos esquemas solo tienes que colocar 1 diodo en la salida de la fuente para que te proteja la fuente o si trabajas con un lm317 colocar uno entre la entrada y la salida


----------



## DJ23

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> PD: Seria bueno y de gran aporte que explicaras brevemente "como funcionan los diodos de proteccion contracortos?" que expones en el circuito editado. Pues nunca he visto algo similar. Gracias.-
> 
> Bueno amigo creo que cometí error, al no explicarme  bien y  cuando dije que lo de los diodos me servían fue pq cuando tuve el problema con la fuente estaba trabajando con un circuito de motores y me recomendaron ese diodo en paralelo con la fuente para protegerla cuando estos motores (de carbones) no funcionan bien , te debo una explicación mas detallada pues no soy especialista en fuentes ni motores , disculpa si di a entender que eran una protección contra cortos, no lo son, en el circuito editado por The master son solo un aporte.


----------



## retrofit

Buenas noches DJ23.
Después de analizar el circuito que propones para una fuente regulable veo algo que explica la razón de que ante un corto, el transistor de salida se rompa.
Si te fijas la conexión BD140-2N3055 es un montaje Darlington, ante un corto circuito el BD140 se satura, drenando toda la corriente, que el rectificador pueda dar, sobre la unión Base Emisor del 2N3055 por lo que este transistor se rompe.
En esa configuración el 2N3055 tiene una ganancia de entre 90 y 100 por lo que si limítamos la corriente de Base-Emisor podemos proteger al 2N3055.
Prueba a poner una resistencia de 1K2 entre el colector del BD140 y la base del 2N3055.
Ante un corto circuito, por Base Emisor del 2N3055 circularían alrededor de 35-40mA que multiplicado por la ganancia serían entre 3-4 Amperios como corriente de corto circuito, valor que el 2N3055 soportaría sin problemas.
Para el funcionamiento normal de la fuente esto no tiene porque influir y es una forma de limitar la corriente máxima que puede dar.
En el caso de que quieras más corriente solo tienes que variar el valor de la resistencia de 1K5
Esa solución la emplee en una fuente regulable de entre 0 y 35 voltio a 4 Amperios que realizé hace ya algún tiempo.
Tambien puse una NTC en el disipador de los transistores finales para que, en caso de corto circuito, desconectára la fuente al sobrepasar los 75º de temperatura.

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

DJ23 dijo:


> Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Seria bueno y de gran aporte que explicaras brevemente "como funcionan los diodos de proteccion contracortos?" que expones en el circuito editado. Pues nunca he visto algo similar. Gracias.-
> 
> Bueno amigo creo que cometí error, al no explicarme  bien y  cuando dije que lo de los diodos me servían fue pq cuando tuve el problema con la fuente estaba trabajando con un circuito de motores y me recomendaron ese diodo en paralelo con la fuente para protegerla cuando estos motores (de carbones) no funcionan bien , te debo una explicación mas detallada pues no soy especialista en fuentes ni motores , disculpa si di a entender que eran una protección contra cortos, no lo son, en el circuito editado por The master son solo un aporte.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Colega, bien, ahora te comprendo lo que intentabas decir. Muchas gracias por tu molestia. SAludos.-
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola a todos , estuve un descanso en el trabajo y haciendo unas pruebas encontré la solución para la protección de la fuente, tengo dos diseños probados uno con relay que se puede acoplar a cualquier tipo de fuente y la otra esta modificada porque es básicamente la misma, para la fuente PWM que tengo con TL494. Funcionan bien,  si quieren que soporte mas Intensidad Baja el resistor de 0.07hom y en el caso contrario subirla para menos amperaje el potenciómetro ajusta un buen rango, pero deben lograr que en los extremos de esta resistencia existan unos 900 mV a plena carga para que funcione… 
Los esquemas estan en:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=350&pictureid=5441
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=350&pictureid=5440
Si alguien pude publicarlas aquí se lo agradecería porque yo no puedo, donde único me deja subir fotos es ahí.


----------



## Holas

jorgerjorgerjorger: Quisiera saber , que transistores son Q1, y Q2 , en el último esquemático que hicistes. Y además quisiera saber , debido a que estoy haciendo 1 fuente con regulador negativo , y regulador positivo , en vez de 4 relés ,se le puede dejar el primer relé , para y poner dós relés después.
Esto es , para que corto a las dos ramas de los reguladores...


----------



## Holas

Bueno , después de como 50 minutos de subida , acá está.
Aclaraciones de circuito: 
Q1 y Q2 : Puse los transistores más comunes (BC), porque no sabía cuales son los que van en el circuito.
La bornera es de 3 pínes , porque entran del borde izquierdo , los 12v , y del resto , entra la tensión de la fuente.
El circuito está autorouteado , es sólo para mostrar como van los componentes posicionados , y más o menos los caminos(Los caminos , los voy a posicionar , como me apetescan).
Les dejo el link del eagle Freeware , por si hay algún error , lo modifiquen.

Sin más que hablar , acá está todo...


----------



## mzkarma

hola tu Proteccion con Relay 10A Nom como la podria conectar con esta fuente
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola mzkarma aquí te dejo el link con lo que me pides tienes dos versiones, con relay y sin relay. Y repito o de siempre si puedes subirlas aquí, ponlas para que el tema este más ameno. Suerte...

Link:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=742


----------



## xyboni

viejo disculpa no entiendo bien el del relay podrias explicarlo? megustaria ponerselo a mi fuente tambien es dual


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Otra forma de conectar.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yuneiky01

Ok xyboni revisaste los nuevos esquemas…



El plano que subió elaficionado fue la otra variante que  diseñe, y regula la tención a medida que se incrementa la corriente en las resistencias 0.65, para menor intensidad incrementar la resistencia aplique la formula que es aproximada R=0.7/I   donde "I" la intensidad máxima aproximada que deseamos.


----------



## sirlyon

Hola buenos dias a todos a ver si me podeis ayudar tengo el siguiente circuito con unas variaciones que mi fuente es de 0 a 35v y 10A max y me gustaria colocar una proteccion  contra cortocircuitos y sobre intensidad con reset y led si me echarias una mano os estaria a gradecido ya que no se por donde empezar. Muchas gracias de ante mano y perdon por la ignorancia.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Tengo dos hechas con el LM723. Es cortocircuitable en corriente limitada y estabilizada de 24V/2.5A. El ideal que quiero hacer una tercerra fuente con más amperaje, más tipo laboratorio con display digitales Voltímero, Amperímetro, estabilizada y cortocircuitable con relé. Con relé es mejor que en corriente limitada.

No habla de protecciones, sí es bueno leerlo.
http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc3.htm

Un saludo.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola yuneiky01.

El calculo que haces sobre R1, debe ser hecho con el valor del voltaje del LED (está en la hoja de datos), y no con 0.6V.

Chao.
elaficionado.



Chao.
elaficionado.



Hola sirlyon.

Un circuito protector contra corto circuito.

Ver el archivo adjunto 33703
Ver el archivo adjunto 50992


----------



## sirlyon

Muchisimas gracias elaficionado por responder contanta informacion el ultimo lo he entendido un poco mas porque es parecido al monstruo de fuente que he echo pero devido a que no se mucho me gustaria saber hacer como los que he visto con un push y un led si me pudieras echar una mano . Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola elaficionado estoy al corriente de lo que dices como ya dije es un aproximado, esa formula pertenece a una protección con Tiristor o SCR , por otra parte te puedo garantizar que funciona porque siempre me aseguro de que así sea antes de publicar algo, el voltaje máximo del led es de 6V pero desde muchísimo menos empieza a funcionar (el transistor empieza a conducir entre CE) y el margen de error es poco. Por otra parte aquí les dejo uno con   tiristor y Relay,  este otro led de apagado y encendido.


----------



## koalacabron

Hola tengo un problema con este circuito de proteccion con rele y tiristor.

Quiero que se active el rele cuando haya una corriente superior a 1 A........ pero el rele no se activa

Si pongo un valor en la resistencia de sensado superior se activa antes de 1A, pero no para de conectar y desconectar, ademas que no quiero que se active con menos de 1A

Estos son los calculos que he hecho, no se si estan bien..... veamos 

La corriente de la bobina del rele es de 0.05A, entonces pongo una resistencia en serie con esta de 440 Ohm  (22V/0.05A=440 Ohm)

La resistencia de sensado la he calculado asi : 

0.7V/1A=0.7 Ohm

Aqui os pongo el circuito hecho con proteus/isis

A ver si podeis echarme un cable 

Gracias a tod@s


----------



## DOSMETROS

Acostumbrate a subir las imágenes en JPG , así todos podemos verlas !

Saludos !


----------



## koalacabron

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Acostumbrate a subir las imágenes en JPG , así todos podemos verlas !
> 
> Saludos !



no es una imagen lo del rar es la simulacion en proteus, para que la veais, pero bueno aqui pongo una captura


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si el relé es de 12 V - 0,05 A , su resistencia interna será de 12/0,05 = 240 Ohms , si lo vas a conectar a 22 V digamos que vas a necesitar otros 220 Ohms en serie.

Al gate del tiristor conectale en serie una resistencia de . . .  probá con 1 k.

Saludos !


----------



## koalacabron

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si el relé es de 12 V - 0,05 A , su resistencia interna será de 12/0,05 = 240 Ohms , si lo vas a conectar a 22 V digamos que vas a necesitar otros 220 Ohms en serie.
> 
> Al gate del tiristor conectale en serie una resistencia de . . .  probá con 1 k.
> 
> Saludos !



es verdad!! jajaja que torpe....... resistencias en serieeee 

pero se sigue conectando y desconectando. 

he puesto una resistencia de 1K en el gate y ahora no funciona, no salta el rele 

que estoy haciendo mal? mmmm.......


----------



## DOSMETROS

Andá probando achicar esa resistencia del gate quizás a 470 Ohms y agrandá un poco la de 0,7


----------



## koalacabron

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Andá probando achicar esa resistencia del gate quizás a 470 Ohms y agrandá un poco la de 0,7



he puesto la R del gate a 470 Ohms y agrandado la de sensado a 4,5 Ohms

La I de corto seria : 0.7V/4.5=0.1555 A ??? seria asi?? .......mmmm no entiendo.......

aunque con los valores de las resistencias que has dicho antes, salta el rele con una intensidad de corto de 1.14A (lo que andaba buscando) y no desconecta y conecta continuamente !!!! siii!!! jejeejeje

Como has calculado todo esto esto?? me gustaria saberlo si no es mucha molestia


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.

Con ese montaje cuando el Relé se active, ya no habrá Corto Circuito, entonces el Relé se desactiva, el Corto Circuito persiste, el Reé se activará de nuevo y segurá repitiendose el ciclo hasta que quitemos el corto.

Me he tomado la libertad de hacer un pequeño retoque al diseño original.

Ahora parece que todo funciona correctamente.
En presencia de un Corto Circuito se polarizará Q1 ya que en R3 caerá más de 0,7V
Al activarse el Relé, Q2 se polarizará y asegurará que el Relé siga activado ya que Q1 habrá dejado de conducir.

Si pulsamos el Pulsador "Reset" Q2 pasará al estado de no conducción y si el corto a desaparecido la fuente funcionará normalmente.

Aún se pueden hacer pequeños cambios para dar más versatilidad al diseño.

Dejo el Fichero DSN generado por Proteus y el PDF

Sal U2


----------



## koalacabron

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Con ese montaje cuando el Relé se active, ya no habrá Corto Circuito, entonces el Relé se desactiva, el Corto Circuito persiste, el Reé se activará de nuevo y segurá repitiendose el ciclo hasta que quitemos el corto.
> 
> Me he tomado la libertad de hacer un pequeño retoque al diseño original.
> 
> Ahora parece que todo funciona correctamente.
> En presencia de un Corto Circuito se polarizará Q1 ya que en R3 caerá más de 0,7V
> Al activarse el Relé, Q2 se polarizará y asegurará que el Relé siga activado ya que Q1 habrá dejado de conducir.
> 
> Si pulsamos el Pulsador "Reset" Q2 pasará al estado de no conducción y si el corto a desaparecido la fuente funcionará normalmente.
> 
> Aún se pueden hacer pequeños cambios para dar más versatilidad al diseño.
> 
> Dejo el Fichero DSN generado por Proteus y el PDF
> 
> Sal U2



vaya! muchas gracias por tu aporte 

Te refieres al montaje con el tiristor?? tiene algun problema? con el tiristor y rele funciona bien, lo que pasa es que no se como ha calculado "dosmetros" la resistencia del gate y luego la resistencia de sensado la aumente a 4.5 Ohms para que corte el rele a mas o menos 1A. llegue a este valor a base de probar en el proteus diferentes valores.

me gustaria saber como se calcula la R del gate y la nueva R de sensado (ya que a esta ultima llegue a base de probar jajaja)


sobre el nuevo esquema...

como has calculado R4 y R5? 
R4 es para activar Q2? 
R5 que funcion cumple?
Y D2 que funcion tiene?

se que son muchas preguntas, lo siento...... jajaj 


todo esto no solo te lo pregunto a ti ok?? dejo mis dudas aqui para todos los que quieran y puedan ayudar claro!!! jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS

A esa hora no calculé nada , el gate se dispara por corriente , y mucha corriente lo quema.

La resistencia de gate es para protejerlo , pero si es muy alta entonces no gatilla o necesitás demasiada tensión.

Probá de achicar un tanto la del gate y también la Rsense.

Es un poco mas complicado que calcularlo con transistores que con 0,65 V en la base comienzan a conducir , primero tendrías que fijarte en el datasheet que corriente de gate necesitás.

Hay tiristores sensibles y tiristores "duritos" .

Saludos !


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.

Primero, no pretendo criticar tu diseño, pero el DSN que has posteado, por lo menos a mí no me funciona de un mode estable, ante un corto se conecta y desconecta continuamente.

Para que el Relé se active se necesita cambiar la resistencia serie por una de 220Ω.

En ocasiones cuando hacemos algo todos tenemos nuestras preferencias, solemos ser victimas de nuestras deformaciones profesionales acquiradas através de los años, por ejemplo y jamás utilizo el 2N3055, utilizo el 2N3773 y su complemetario el 2N6609 ¿Por qué? pues no lo sé pero hace muchos años los utilicé para una Fuente de Alimentación,  y en etapas de potencia, me fueron bien y ya me he acostumbrado a ellos.

La configuración que he propuesto, sé que funcionará relativamente bien, tienes que tener en cuenta que lo propuesto no sería, en modo alguno, algo definitivo, es un apunte de algo que puede ser viable, y habriá que elaborarlo más

En el esquema que te propongo, las dos resitencias y el Díodo son para Polarizar a Q2 y para bloquearle cuando pulsemos el pulsador de Reset.
¿Cómo se calculan la resistencias? en realidad para este tipo de polarización no es necesario comerse mucho el coco, solo hay que asegurarse de que ponemos al transistor en estado de saturación o en estado de bloqueo.

Sal U2


----------



## koalacabron

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A esa hora no calculé nada , el gate se dispara por corriente , y mucha corriente lo quema.
> 
> La resistencia de gate es para protejerlo , pero si es muy alta entonces no gatilla o necesitás demasiada tensión.
> 
> Probá de achicar un tanto la del gate y también la Rsense.
> 
> Es un poco mas complicado que calcularlo con transistores que con 0,65 V en la base comienzan a conducir , primero tendrías que fijarte en el datasheet que corriente de gate necesitás.
> 
> Hay tiristores sensibles y tiristores "duritos" .
> 
> Saludos !



si, se que los tiristores se disparan por la intensidad a traves del gate y cada uno tendra una Igt distinta 

por ejemplo en el datasheet del S6010R la Igt es : min. 1mA y max. 10mA. como se calcularian las Res para que salte el rele a la intensidad de..... no se .... la que tu quieras de ejemplo 

con transistores lo puso el compañero miguelus pero tengo las dudas que expuse en el mensaje anterior

muchas gracias


----------



## powerful

La Ig del SCR  dependerá también del VAK, mientrás mayor se éste menor Ig necesitaras para activarlo. La temperatura también influye , más caliente menos Ig.


----------



## koalacabron

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Primero, no pretendo criticar tu diseño, pero el DSN que has posteado, por lo menos a mí no me funciona de un mode estable, ante un corto se conecta y desconecta continuamente.
> 
> Para que el Relé se active se necesita cambiar la resistencia serie por una de 220Ω.
> 
> En ocasiones cuando hacemos algo todos tenemos nuestras preferencias, solemos ser victimas de nuestras deformaciones profesionales acquiradas através de los años, por ejemplo y jamás utilizo el 2N3055, utilizo el 2N3773 y su complemetario el 2N6609 ¿Por qué? pues no lo sé pero hace muchos años los utilicé para una Fuente de Alimentación,  y en etapas de potencia, me fueron bien y ya me he acostumbrado a ellos.
> 
> La configuración que he propuesto, sé que funcionará relativamente bien, tienes que tener en cuenta que lo propuesto no sería, en modo alguno, algo definitivo, es un apunte de algo que puede ser viable, y habriá que elaborarlo más
> 
> En el esquema que te propongo, las dos resitencias y el Díodo son para Polarizar a Q2 y para bloquearle cuando pulsemos el pulsador de Reset.
> ¿Cómo se calculan la resistencias? en realidad para este tipo de polarización no es necesario comerse mucho el coco, solo hay que asegurarse de que ponemos al transistor en estado de saturación o en estado de bloqueo.
> 
> Sal U2



muchas gracias por tu ayuda, no te preocupes no criticas nada jeje 

he pensado en que a tu diseño con los transistores se le puede poner un led para indicar que a habido un corto 

entonces R4 es para polarizar a Q2?..... y R5 para que es?
lo siento, es que no lo entiendo bien. veamos R4 seria asi? : 

- 22-0.7V/10K=2.13mA ?? esa es la I que le llegaria a su base? aunque para que el bc337 entre en saturacion e visto en su datasheet que debe tener una corriente en su base de 50mA...... segun esto R4 seria : 22-0.7V/50mA=426 Ohms y no 10K, no??

jajaajj que lio tengo con los transistores.....uff

a ver si podeis ayudarme a entender un poco esto, llevo todo el dia liado, buscando por la red, etc etc... jajaj 

he probado muchas configuraciones en la simulacion y funciona igual tanto si tiene R5 como si no la tiene...... aunque tambien si quito el led y R4 funcione igual.

en R5 e puesto 2200 para limitar la corriente del led, antes la pusiste de 10K, no se si seria correcto lo que he hecho. lo colocarias en otro sitio? tal vez en el emisor de Q2 seria mejor? ......


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Al final, ¿qué pasó con la configuración que publicaste acá?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/duda-usar-lm317-limitador-corriente-79297/


----------



## koalacabron

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Al final, ¿qué pasó con la configuración que publicaste acá?
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/duda-usar-lm317-limitador-corriente-79297/



pues pensaba probarlo pronto y cuando lo haga pondre la experiencia en el hilo de esa configuracion , es que estoy liado haciendo esquemas de fuentes con diferentes configuraciones

con respecto a la configuracion esa habia pensado tambien en ponerle una proteccion con rele , ya que pense que, al limitar la corriente con el lm317 no pasa mas de 1 A por mas que dure el corto no?, entonces caen unos 19.3V en el regulador y pasa a traves de el 1 A (lo acabo de volver a simular), disipando mucha potencia, si el corto por cualquier cosa es prolongado se supone que por corriente no se estropearia nada porque no aumenta mas de 1 A, pero si por temperatura al tener que disipar tanto calor. por eso si pongo el rele, antes de que alcance mucha temperatura desconecta la fuente. 

en fin son suposiciones mias a falta de probar todo


que opinas? tu lo has probado?


----------



## KIKIRIBU

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Otra forma de conectar.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67292
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Hola amigo buenas tardes, oye me podrias ayudar en indicarme el funcionamiento del circuito de proteccion con optocoplador y los calculos para la resistencia y tambn para los reguladores la fuente que pienso hacer es simetrica de 12 a -12 con los reguladores lm317 y 337 muchas gracias y bonito dia.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ese circuito no es mío, alguien lo publicó e hice un comentario aceca de él.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## frangigo

Hola, te envió este mensaje para preguntar por los circuitos que comenta apollo para ver si me los podian pasar los circuitos.
Después de haber montado el circuito que dejo me gustaría saber como son los otros. Lo quiero para una fuente de alimentación casera para mi laboratorio particular.


----------



## chicomorsa

rascueso dijo:


> Fortivo mil gracias por tu respuesta recien hoy vi el msj.



quisiera saber si probaste este circuito en el levalunas de algun auto y si funciono ya que lo quiero hacer en mi auto para volver los  cristales de un solo pulso
gracias.....!!!!


----------



## DJ-AS

Buenas gente, encontré un circuito bastante sencillo para proteger una fuente en caso de corto.
Lo he simulado en LiveWire (solo para probar si estaba correcto) y cumple con lo prometido.
Hice la placa y cuando presiono el pulsador, se activa el relé, enciende el led y corta la salida, pero, cuando hago un corto, no se activa el relé.
El único cambio que hice, es que en vez de usar el TIC106, usé el TYN612, que es lo que tenía a mano.
Dejo el esquematico.


----------



## Fogonazo

Puede que el 7812 corte por sobre-corriente antes de llegar a la tensión de disparo del SCR sobre *R1*


Prueba reemplazar *R1* por otra de *1,5Ω	*


----------



## DJ-AS

Probé lo que me dijiste Fogonazo, y no funcionó, pero sí funciona perfectamente si alimento el circuito sin el regulador y ahí caí en cuenta que el circuito no me sirve, ya que yo quiero proteger una fuente simétrica y variable de +-1.5v a +-30v y estando abajo del voltage del relé, no va a funcionar.
Alguna sugerencia?
Muchas gracias (como siempre) por tu tiempo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si vas a armar una fuente variable, seguramente vas a emplear un LM317 o similar, que admiten hasta 1,5A, el LM78xx solo admite 1A.
Tal ves *si* funcione con un LM317.


Aquí esta el mismo concepto, pero mejorado

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-proteccion-contra-cortos-16800/


----------



## DJ-AS

Esta es la fuente que yo hice: la famosa de 0v a 30v 7A max.
Dejo el diagrama:


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, chequea la hoja de datos del TYN612 allí verás los umbrales que se necesitan para su disparo. Deberás añadir un amplificador previo a GATE de dicho dispositivo.


----------



## vrainom

¿Y si tomas el positivo para el relé antes del regulador?


----------



## Hitachixx

Hola, me llamo Cesar y les escribo desde Mexico ( desconosco de donde es el foro ).

Tengo una duda.. Tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica aunque estan bastante oxidados, hace mucho que no realizaba nada respecto al tema y recientemente adquiri un SNES ( Super Nintendo ) y le acabo de reemplazar la entrada de corriente, removi la vieja e instale un plug hembra de tipo RCA, ya lo solde y funciona perfecto aunque olvide pensar en un importantisimo detalle al usar un enchufe de este tipo.. No hay proteccion contra cortos, si alguien conecta el convertidor a la electricidad y luego quiere conectar el enchufe al SNES puede tocar positivo y negativo del plug y me preocupa que se arruine el convertidor.. Pense en poner algun tipo de aislante por fuera del plug pero creo que no se va a adherir bien o no es una buena solucion. Puesto que ya hice el reemplazo y funciona me parecio interesante buscar una proteccion contra corto circuito, me pregunto si alguien podria orientarme correctamente, SNES consume 850 mAh a 10v aunque puede llegar a consumir un poco mas, tiene un fusible de 1 amp ( originalmente va uno de 1.5 pero no tenian en la electronica pero me parece que ese detalle no tiene relacion con lo que busco realizar, me interesa aprender a realizar esto de manera adecuada para implementarlo en futuros proyectos, creo que todos los aparatos deberian tener esta proteccion en caso de que una mascota muerda los cables y haga un corto ( ya me paso con unas bocinas y un gato ).

Todas sus opiniones y/o comentarios son bien aceptados, gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fusible externo a la caja de la fuente , o interno , o Fusible aereo en el cable de la fuente . . .


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

no entiendo todos los SNES salieron con ese adaptador asi de gacho.

y a la fecha no he sabido que hagan corto y se acabe el mundo


----------



## Lucho LP

Lo ideal sería que cambies esa ficha RCA por una del tipo adecuado para alimentación. Me refiero al tipo de ficha que traen las fuentes de notebooks.
Sino, lo que te propone DOSMETROS.
Saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, correcto lo que comenta el compañero Lucho LP,  cada conector está diseñado para un propósito.
Los conectores RCA se pensaron para señales, y si lo utilizas para alimentación, se corre el riesgo que lo conectes en donde no deba...
Conclusión, debes utilizar un plug DC. con su correspondiente jack.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Plug hueco se llama


----------



## Hitachixx

Entiendo que no es el conector adecuado, por lo tanto surgio este dilema, lo que me interesa es poner una protección contra cortos, no un fusible que truene cada que tocan positivo y negativo.. es muy dificil realizar algo asi? Que cuando alguien conecte el cuadro del snes a la electricidad y toque la punta rca se proteja el circuito?


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fusible-electronico-transistores-109823/


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/132025/


----------



## francois

Saludos a todos
Estoy tratando de hacer una protección para un motor contra corto circuito y/o sobrecorriente.
He visto este diseño pero no me convence mucho.

Se supone que en caso de cortocircuito la bobina actúa y el relé pasa a posición abierta, abriendo el circuito. 
El diodo es de protección para la bobina, el pulsador para volver a cerrar el circuito.

No entiendo bien como el cortocircuito puede hacer actuar la bobina.
Si alguien me puede aclarar esto.

Muchas gracias


----------



## hell_fish

Eso NO funciona como protección por sobre corriente, el rele se activa solo cuando accionas el pulsador, en el foro hay varias fuentes con protección recuerdo ver un par con rele usa el buscador, supongo que este mensaje ira a moderacion.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL

Dependiendo de lo que quieras hacer existen diversas maneras de configurarlo.
Puedes hacerlo con un rele que se active al pulsar y quede auto enclavado y al hacer corto se desenclava.
Puedes hacerlo con un seccionador de rearme automatico que corte la corriente al producir corto y solo rearmara al desconectar la carga que esta en corto. Esta opcion se puede hacer por rele o por transistor mosfet.
Puedes hacerlo mediante tiristor que detecte exeso de corriente y quede enclavado cortando la corriente mediante rele.


----------



## francois

Gracias por sus respuestas.


hell_fish dijo:


> Eso NO funciona como protección por sobre corriente, el rele se activa solo cuando accionas el pulsador, en el foro hay varias fuentes con protección recuerdo ver un par con rele usa el buscador, supongo que este mensaje ira a moderacion.


Ya he usado el buscador, por eso estoy aquí, gracias.


JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Dependiendo de lo que quieras hacer existen diversas maneras de configurarlo.
> Puedes hacerlo con un rele que se active al pulsar y quede auto enclavado y al hacer corto se desenclava.


He encontrado este circuito. No sé si a eso te refieres.

El relé está normalmente activado y cuando se produce cortocircuito, los potenciales en los terminales de la bobina son iguales por lo que el electroiman se desactivaría. Me parece una buena opción.



JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Puedes hacerlo con un seccionador de rearme automatico que corte la corriente al producir corto y solo rearmara al desconectar la carga que esta en corto. Esta opcion se puede hacer por rele o por transistor mosfet.
> Puedes hacerlo mediante tiristor que detecte exeso de corriente y quede enclavado cortando la corriente mediante rele.


Encontre este con tiristor. 
En este de acá el relé está normalmente sin funcionar, y cuando hay un cortocircuito el tiristor se activa activando el electroiman. También me parece plausible.
Lo que tampoco sé, es si esto funcionaria igual para una sobrecorriente (de 20 A o 30 A).
Gracias


----------



## sergiot

No estás siendo claro con lo que necesitas, si es una protección para un corto directo o tambien cuando exista un exceso de corriente sin llegar a ser un corto, de cuanta corriente estas hablando?? entre que rango de corriente seria algo normal y cual ya no lo es?? no creas que con dos componentes vas a solucionar todo, existen los llamados guarda-motor que se asocian a los contactores, solo tendrias que buscar algo que se adecue a tus necesidades.


----------



## francois

sergiot dijo:


> No estás siendo claro con lo que necesitas, si es una protección para un corto directo o tambien cuando exista un exceso de corriente sin llegar a ser un corto, de cuanta corriente estas hablando?? entre que rango de corriente seria algo normal y cual ya no lo es?? no creas que con dos componentes vas a solucionar todo, existen los llamados guarda-motor que se asocian a los contactores, solo tendrias que buscar algo que se adecue a tus necesidades.


Es verdad no he sido claro. El sistema es DC de 24 V y quiero hacer funcionar un motor brushless.
La primera pregunta era si esto podria servir como protección contra corto circuito (porque el motor no es el único componente aunque sí el más importante). 
La segunda pregunta es si también puede servir como protección contra sobre corriente (mayor a 30A). Cuanto se supone que llega a ser la tensión en la bobina?
Gracias


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL

La opcion del rele con los dos leds es tal como te comento en mi primera opcion (seccionador) Solo una cosa dices que el rele esta normalmente activado pero eso no ocurre en realidad hasta que pulsas accionas el pulsador. Este circuito en reposo esta abierto y cierra al pulsar el switch.


francois dijo:


> Es verdad no he sido claro. El sistema es DC de 24 V y quiero hacer funcionar un motor brushless.
> La primera pregunta era si esto podria servir como protección contra corto circuito (porque el motor no es el único componente aunque sí el más importante).
> La segunda pregunta es si también puede servir como protección contra sobre corriente (mayor a 30A). Cuanto se supone que llega a ser la tensión en la bobina?
> Gracias


 Como protector de corto si vale pero como fusible automatico no.
Son dos funciones diferentes que se tienen que hacer con circuitos diferentes o solo con un disyuntor calibrado a la corriente deseada que logicamente al hacer corto salta tambien.
El seccionador solo vale para corto circuito mientras que el disyuntor es valido para ambos casos.


----------



## sergiot

Bien, si el sistema es de 24VCC, para un motor sin escobillas, tiene que tener asociado un driver para generar las señales que necesita el motor, son algo asi como los motores trifasicos de AC, creo que es ahí en donde tenes que apuntar las protección y no antes, un corto en el motor hará estallar los drivers y no creo que se refleje en los 24V de entrada. 
El sistema del relay puede ser algo simple, pero no tan efectivo, ante un corto la tensión sobre la bobina se cae a casi 0V y este se desactiva, puede ser valido, pero solo en esas condiciones, y ojo que un relay de 12v se puede mantener activado por mas que baje a 9V la tension en la bobina, por lo tanto si lo implementas, tendras que asegurarte que ante un corto en la salida, la bobina tenga casi 0v


----------



## francois

JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Como protector de corto si vale pero como fusible automatico no.
> Son dos funciones diferentes que se tienen que hacer con circuitos diferentes o solo con un disyuntor calibrado a la corriente deseada que logicamente al hacer corto salta tambien.
> El seccionador solo vale para corto circuito mientras que el disyuntor es valido para ambos casos.


Muchas gracias, entonces solo como cortocircuito.



sergiot dijo:


> Bien, si el sistema es de 24VCC, para un motor sin escobillas, tiene que tener asociado un driver para generar las señales que necesita el motor, son algo asi como los motores trifasicos de AC, creo que es ahí en donde tenes que apuntar las protección y no antes, un corto en el motor hará estallar los drivers y no creo que se refleje en los 24V de entrada.
> El sistema del relay puede ser algo simple, pero no tan efectivo, ante un corto la tensión sobre la bobina se cae a casi 0V y este se desactiva, puede ser valido, pero solo en esas condiciones, y ojo que un relay de 12v se puede mantener activado por mas que baje a 9V la tension en la bobina, por lo tanto si lo implementas, tendras que asegurarte que ante un corto en la salida, la bobina tenga casi 0v


Me estás hablando de los ESC. Tienes razón los esc se quemarían antes que la batería. Pero se supone que deberían tener algún tipo de protección no? Aunque seguro dependerá de la marca.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, básicamente para detectar corriente, se utiliza una resistencia SHUNT, en el cual consiste en leer la caída de tensión en la misma. Ya que dicha tensión será proporcional a esa corriente.
La otra opción, es analizar el campo magnético creado por la corriente que quiere sensarse, para eso se utiliza un sensor HALL.
Cualquier otra opción, es una infamia. No puedes especular que ante una sobre carga, una tensión deba caer, para desenclavar un relé o lo que sea. Porque para eso depende de la resistencia interna de la fuente, si ésta es muy baja, los cables arderán, el cortocircuito provocará un incendio y demás, porque la fuente tiene mucha capacidad de corriente, y ante eso la tensión en sus bornes se mantienen.


----------



## sergiot

Un sistema de protección que prevenga de todas las adversidades que pudieran ocurrir, es muy complejo, no es algo simple, para eso estan los fusibles, y si queres algo un poco mejor estan los fusibles rapidos.
Como bien te dijo Gudino, una resistencia shunt en serie con la carga sirve como detección, aunque sea en el orden de los milivolt ese valor se puede amplificar y accionar un relay para desconectar la fuente del motor, seria algo asi como hace un amplificador de audio que al detectar vcc en los parlantes apaga los relays, las formas de como hacerlo son muchisimas.


----------

